

Could Steve Jobs build an iPhone app? - guru_shastry

and does it matter if he could or not?
======
davismwfl
I doubt it and it doesn't matter if he could or not, at least IMHO.

His job was to find the people to build the next great idea he had, not
necessarily to do it himself. At least from reading the book written about him
it seems that was his process in general. Not that I have any first hand
knowledge of that, just what I read.

------
Geee
Of course he could if he had put time on it. I never think if I can, it's just
matter of how long it will take. Applies to everyone and everything.

------
lifeisstillgood
I think this is an interesting question.

It gets to the heart of the tech-entrepreneur dichotomy quite well. My initial
thought was well, yes, take three months off and he could easily do a decent
app - but the opportunity cost would be enormous

But this just assumes there is a single coding based dimension (the Blub
dimension?) - in reality Jobs stopped coding in Objective-C a long long time
ago, and started coding in vision/people/organisations - a much more difficult
programming environment and one that gets really really hard to scale.

I can barely program in this language on 6 or more cores. Jobs managed it at
100,000 cores.

So my answer is no he could not write an iOS app - but he could write really
good applications in HomoSapien (Enterprise Version) - and there is hardly
anyone who can get that to even compile.

------
dankster
Noooo because he is dead...

